# Rear Help



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok i plan on doing this kit set up..


200SX front end with stillen lip

Extreme 4 door side skirts

but the rear bumper i dont know what to get..

extreme rear or seans rear valance.


i dont want flameage here so please.. tell me which of the rear bumpers lines will match well with my set up...

thanks !


and sean/samo ... if u can please post pix of that rear valance of yours.. thanks !

and here is the rear bumper of the extreme.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is a general idea of the 200sx front with stillen lip and extreme side skirts.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think extreme rear goes with sides more than valence would, however, the extreme rear is very distracting and loud.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i think the stillen lip, extreme sides and rear would look perfect


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> I think extreme rear goes with sides more than valence would, however, the extreme rear is very distracting and loud.



I agree with what Justin said perfectly. I dunno if the Stillen rear would go well with the Extreme sides.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

hey Lui......i think the drift rear would keep it clean....extreme sides and the front with the lip.....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The Extreme rear goes with the skirts much better than the Street Scene lip would - it's just too bad that the Extreme kit looks so awful. It's way too wild for the front end. If it were my car, I'd run SE-L skirts (or maybe M3) and use a '99 rear.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

for the front lip, I'd do SE-L sides and Stillen/GTR rear


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the thing is, you need to determine smooth or rigid. The extreme kit is very rigid, it has lots of corners and angles and rectangular openings. A kit like the GTR kit and the valence are very smooth. They are more curved and flowing. You cannot mix rigid with smooth.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The GTR rear could work too, although I'd worry about how low it hangs. You'd have to get rid of the molded-in GTR lettering too.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think the extreme ANYTHING is plain nasty...its so...well...extreme...it is way to aggressive for my taste


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

"If it were my car, I'd run SE-L skirts (or maybe M3) and use a '99 rear."

Can you put M3 Skirts on a B14 without major modification and money? Or are there M3 style skirts out there for us. A link would be great

thanks


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I think that if you are set on the Extreme skirts, the only rears that will flow well are the Extreme or the Drift. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIU... the stillen front lip looks good. as far as sides, id go for extreme, se-l or M3 (m3 sits pretty low though... remember mp2050's ride).

now for the rear, dont go extreme. i think it looks like TOO much for the b14, plus, notice how the extreme rear goes kind of lower than the extreme skirts in the pic of the neon green 200 in ur 1st post.

if it were me...

stillen front lip, SE-L sides and the oem 98/99 sentra rear. (the extreme sides would also pretty good with the stillen front and 99 oem rear)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> LIU... the stillen front lip looks good. as far as sides, id go for extreme, se-l or M3 (m3 sits pretty low though... remember mp2050's ride).
> 
> now for the rear, dont go extreme. i think it looks like TOO much for the b14, plus, notice how the extreme rear goes kind of lower than the extreme skirts in the pic of the neon green 200 in ur 1st post.
> 
> ...



really? the 98/99 rear bumper will go well with it ?

i never thought of it..... and will it kinda be a tad lower than the stock 95-97 rear bumper i have now?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> really? the 98/99 rear bumper will go well with it ?
> 
> i never thought of it..... and will it kinda be a tad lower than the stock 95-97 rear bumper i have now?


YEAH... the 98/99 rear is a tad lower, just look at the pic that u posted of that white 98 sentra SE... thats the combo im talkin about.

do u remember the old pics of squeezinse's ride? he had stock rear also and it looked fine.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hmm.........

i think ill do that then since i do remember matts ride.. it does look fine..


so the current combo is stillen lip , extreme sides , 99 rear

and ill look just fine.. will it look like what pic i posted earlier white?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> hmm.........
> 
> i think ill do that then since i do remember matts ride.. it does look fine..
> 
> ...


i think so LIU... heres a pic from a member in the sr20 forums... 
he has the extreme sides, oem rear and the GTR front. i think the stillen lip will sit equal to the extreme sides.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that the 99 rear right?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> that the 99 rear right?


yeah, thats the stock rear that came on the 98/99 sentras and 98 200sx.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> that the 99 rear right?


I don't think it is


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

this is the 99 rear ?

or is it this one?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

yes.... thats the 99 rear

i replaced my 95-97 sentra rear with the 98/99 rear also...




















liu... the 2 u posted are the same rears.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

even with the 99 it still looks a little high.

how about the GTR rear does it sit lower?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> even with the 99 it still looks a little high.
> 
> how about the GTR rear does it sit lower?


I think the GTR rear will sit too low... how about the stillen rear valence (the one 1cln and jayl have)??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

considering it... really highly considering it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think the smooth/rounded look of the GT-R or the valance will look good with the angular/hard look of the Extreme skirts.

Just my opinion....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> I don't think the smooth/rounded look of the GT-R or the valance will look good with the angular/hard look of the Extreme skirts.
> 
> Just my opinion....


so u recommend extreme rear sean?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I was seriously considering the stillen lip with extreme sides and rear for a while. I dont think that it would look too bad. I cant remember what the drift rear looks like, but that might be another alternative.

The thing about the extreme sides are that they look like they stick out a little and the lip dosent come out far enough.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> I was seriously considering the stillen lip with extreme sides and rear for a while. I dont think that it would look too bad. I cant remember what the drift rear looks like, but that might be another alternative.
> 
> The thing about the extreme sides are that they look like they stick out a little and the lip dosent come out far enough.


ya but u gotta admit it flows nicely.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> I don't think the smooth/rounded look of the GT-R or the valance will look good with the angular/hard look of the Extreme skirts.
> 
> Just my opinion....


ya, that's what I was saying earlier, the extreme sides are way too rigid for the smooth curves of the valence.

and Greg, I don't have a REAL pic, but this is the rear drift I drew:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the little "vent" thing on the Drift rear would match up with the same type of "vent" thing on the Extreme skirts.
I also think the lines of the Drift rear compliment the Extreme skirts.

The Extreme rear would also work with the Extreme skirts...obviously.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Liu can u wait a few weeks
I will have the xtreme sides and front and the stillen rear in 2 weeks
peace


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sure jay !


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

Go for the Se-L sides and the Stillen Rear! That will flow the best IMO. It will also keep the shape and lines of the b14 body.


You know how i feel about the Extreme Liu...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

DisBeBrand0n said:


> Go for the Se-L sides and the Stillen Rear! That will flow the best IMO. It will also keep the shape and lines of the b14 body.
> 
> 
> You know how i feel about the Extreme Liu...


the problem with that is that the stillen rear sits much lower than the se-l sides.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think im gonna go with what everyone dipises the extreme rear.... just to be safe with the flows of the sides.. maybe if i dont like it ill sell it iono..

but more opinions welcome expands my horizon.

oh yea and photoshops too !


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

the stillen rear is not that low. Its a little longer then the 98/99 rear... and i think it lines up pretty well!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i cave in.. all the kits and stuff looks just too much for me...

I GIVE IN I GIVE IN !!

imma do 200sx front bumper with stillen lip , se-l sides and 99 Rear.

that all imma do !! i give up i give in !!

nothing else will look right !!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHH !!!! :crazy:


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

i dunno

get stock


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

i jsut like the stock look with a little agressive addatives.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


>



hey.. can someone photoshop se-l side skirts on this.

thanks !


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

stock is always best


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> stock is always best


yeah


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

photoshop !! please !


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> photoshop !! please !


do you have a pic of the sel sides


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45034&highlight=se-l+side


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Liu... you know the rules...

If a photoshop of that car appears with Matt's sides, I'm going to delete it.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Liu u can photochop my car.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)




----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

samo said:


> Liu... you know the rules...
> 
> If a photoshop of that car appears with Matt's sides, I'm going to delete it.


srry samo.

use jay sides.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Good deal.

Not trying to be a dick, just trying to follow international copyright law  .


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey samo no biggie..

here is what they look like... thanks jay !










i think that will look so clean.


----------

